# Fischereischein ausstellen lassen?!



## Matze_07 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe im November letzten Jahres erfolgreich meine Prüfung abgelegt und wollte jetzt morgen los mir den Schein ausstellen lassen. Meine Frage ist was ich alles, außer dem Prüfungszeugnis, einem Passfoto und dem Geld, mitnehmen muss bzw. was noch benötigt wird. Ich komme aus NRW. 
Über schnelle Anworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG 
Matze #h


----------



## rallye-vid (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ausstellen lassen?!*

Dein Ausweis.


----------



## Matze_07 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ausstellen lassen?!*

Ok, mehr dann aber nicht?


----------



## rallye-vid (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ausstellen lassen?!*

Ausweis
Zeugnis
Passfoto
Geld

Mehr net 

Petri und frohes Neues |wavey:


----------



## Matze_07 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ausstellen lassen?!*

Gut.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Wünsch ich dir auch.


----------

